

Show HN: Friends4Tonight – Meet new groups of friends. Tonight - bothpoints
http://www.friends4tonight.com

======
bothpoints
Hi everyone!

We just launched Friends4Tonight! The app is on both iOS and Android. Please
send us feedback at webcontact@friends4tonight.com or text/call (917) 720-0983

Thanks!

Friends4Tonight Team

